# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Tepels die vervellen

## jongen_030

Is het schadelijk als je tepels vervellen? Bij mij gebeurt dat als er (te) hard in geknepen is. Het duurt daarna best lang voor ze weer pijnloos zijn.

Het is verder niet erg geloof ik, maar ik ben benieuwd of het kwaad kan

----------


## pilvraagjes

:-S vraag me wel af hoe hard je in je tepels moet knijpen voor ze vervellen en lang pijnlijk blijven. Dat vervellen lijkt me op zich nog niet zo'n groot probleem, maar dat ze lang pijnlijk blijven geeft natuurlijk wel aan dat je iets 'beschadigd'. Een keer zal dit ook niet erg zijn, maar als je dat 'vaak' doet lijkt me dat niet goed!

----------

